# Lea's carrot omelette



## Riebie

In a desperate attempt to try to convince Lea that carrot is nice, I decided to mix it in with her new found favourite food -- egg! I made her a nice carrot omelette and i am happy to say I saw carrot go down!! 

Here is some evidence...























































nyum nyum nyum!


----------



## Boomberry

Oh Good Girl Lea - she looks to be enjoy that, actually I think I would enjoy that hehe.


----------



## Aly

Oh my!!! What a mess! hehe 
She reminds me of Baby. 
Glad you found a good way of giving her carrots since he vitamin A is really good for them. Since they can't have egg everyday, what you can do is just decrease the amount of egg and increase the carrots gradually, until she is use to eating just carrots cooked.
~Lea is a doll~


----------



## Kirby

LOL! How funny and cute! What a good boy 

Riebie, i do this for my guys too! LOL Maya won't eat egg, but she LOVED shredded carrots. So ill shred some up, and mix it up with some hard boiled egg, and she goes nuts now! Disney is still unsure of it, but last time i made it, her beak was orange hehe

Kirbs


----------



## birdieness

Looks yummy. Mine think anything green is safe to eat. They have yet to turn anything green away. She sure looks like a sweety pie. Spoiled at that to.


----------



## Laura

Messy little girl...hehe  she is adorable, it looks yummy something that mine would eat


----------



## BUUZBEE

Love it!!! Good job!


----------



## Bea

Look at the egg all over the table!! LOL!! That's why i hate giving my guys soft foods.


----------



## Riebie

Kirby said:


> LOL! How funny and cute! What a good boy


Do you think she is in fact a he?? I am still unsure! What makes you think she is a boy? (you have made reference to her as him previously) 



Bea said:


> Look at the egg all over the table!! LOL!! That's why i hate giving my guys soft foods.


I thought about a laminated placemat for her, but I think she would fling the food beyond the boundaries!!!


----------



## Sophia

Messy little thing but so cute you could never tell her off


----------



## Bea

Riebie said:


> I thought about a laminated placemat for her, but I think she would fling the food beyond the boundaries!!!


Laminated _*room*_ might do the trick.


----------

